# Betta Bulbs?



## Nicole72994 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi! I got my first betta today and I am so excited! But I also purchased some Betta Bulbs with it, as they said the plastic plants may be sharp and cut the fish's fins. But when I got home I looked at reviews and there were some very mixed reviews on them. I was just wondering if anyone had had an experience with these? Love, hate? Let me know!

Thanks,
Nicole:-D


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I love mine. The fastest growing plant I have and the cheapest too hahaha.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I love them too!


----------



## valen1014 (Jan 20, 2013)

I had one once... I don't really remember what it turned out to look like but it grew well! =]


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

there was just a thread on the petco plant bulbs on 10-9-2013.the types are discussed there.pg 2 of planted tanks forum.


----------



## gorillakev (Feb 21, 2013)

I've seen those betta bulbs in petsmart/petco all the time but I've never tried them out. What plants do you get from those bulbs, i remember it wasn't labeled on the package.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

With the "betta bulbs", you get some sort of aponogeton species. It says on w package.


----------



## AnimalLov3 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have 3 in jars for a couple of weeks now...They have yet to grow. Still waiting, hopeful. X'D


----------



## summnd (Oct 22, 2013)

MattsBettas is right about them being of the aponogeton species.."wild water onion" is what I was told they are. Glad you posted this thread because I've yet to try them but have been considering


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i had the aponogeton.it sent up a floating leaf and flowered.they have a dormant stage also.


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

I got some and they never bloomed, so I sent them back and the company sent me a brand new set, which bloomed in about a week and a half!


----------

